# Treasure Find



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I got this grille from a junked Cub that is sitting on a friends ranch, I had to cut trees & brush out of the way to get to it. It was covered with surface rust and the screen mesh was filled with moss. Here is a picture of it after 2 days in my de-rusto tank and then some light wire-wheel brushing. It is now ready now for painting. I dont see it showing up on post preview, So???????


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Johnbron, It looks like you have indeed found a treasure! It appears to be in great condition!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Johnbron, thats not a very good looking grille, so you better send it to me ASAP so I can get rid of it for you. I'll do you that little favor.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *Johnbron, thats not a very good looking grille, so you better send it to me ASAP so I can get rid of it for you. I'll do you that little favor.  *


:argue: Merlin I would have sent it to you but I didn`t know your address. I guess I will have to keep it now cause since I just primed it with red primer I am sure that nobody will want it. Oh Well!! I guess I will just have to put it on my Cub.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey JB:

That little ole tank of yours certainly is earning its keep! Nice job and yup that is a real nice screen. Question, how many wires per inch? both horizontally and vertically. Got to try and find some mesh and a way to fabricate a replacement grille for Ellie.

Keep up the good work and your Cub is going to be outstanding!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

grille looks great JB, do you have the rest of the tractor that goes with the grille?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Rudi, Yup that tank has been staying pretty busy. This cleaning job has been the most rewarding though because the screen mesh would be much harder to clean any other way.

Oh, Btw, The screen wires are 5 per inch both ways.
***********


Simple_John, No I dont have the rest of the tractor but I think I will get the hood off of it because it is in much better shape than mine. All he wants is my parts in trade. (GOOD-DEAL):jumpropeb


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

JB:

Gordon Trail me neighbour sort of, was looking at the pics of your tank, liked it a lot, so last Thursday I think, we went out and got some parts and he is now cooking the parts for his 189 2 way plow that he is restoring for CubFest Northeast!

Gotta go over and have a look. Going to make mine in a bit, as soon as I can get the shop cleaned up so I can work in it


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What's in your de-rusto tank that cleans them up that nice?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Lets see this tank*

Show us some pictures of this tank.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Lets see this tank*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Show us some pictures of this tank.:thumbsup:
> Jody *


Magic, straight off of Rudies hot :flamedevi little manual page. 

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/FAQ's,%20Tips,%20Technique's%20and%20Articles/Electrolysis%20Tanks/Bronson/Rust%20Tank%
20-%201.jpg 


http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/FAQ's,%20Tips,%20Technique's%20and%20Articles/Electrolysis%20Tanks/Bronson/Rust%20Tank%20-%202.jpg 


http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/FAQ's,%20Tips,%20Technique's%20and%20Articles/Electrolysis%20Tanks/Bronson/Rust%20Tank%20-%203.jpg 


http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/I&T Maintenance Manual/index.html


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

JB, that looks AWESOME!!!! I gotta look into this deruster some more!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johnbron
Your pictures didn't work Rudies manual page works where on his site would they be
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:argh: Thats weird that they wont work off of here. They work fine from where I have them saved. I haven`t been to Rudies page in awhile but I think the pictures are under the link titled Electrolisis on the left hand column unless he rearranged them.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thats simple enough i have a Battery charger and the rest is easy enough to come by have to give it a try.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

